# Heiss trotz Eis



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

Moin Boardies.....

...watt war'n wir heute heiss..... Angestachelt durch den Erfolg von Donnerstag, konnten uns weder Wind, 
noch Schnee und Eis davon abhalten an die Küste zu düsen.... Okay, die letzten Kilometer eher schliddern und schleichen auf Reifen.... 
Angekommen, sogleich völlig überhastet in die Klamotten gestürzt....<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Björn allerdings war so fix, dass wir Ihn kurzzeitig aus den Augen verloren hatten.....
Am Strand hab ich Ihn dann zum Glück eingeholt  <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die "älteren Herren" unter uns mussten allerdings eine "Seilschaft" gründen, 
um den Abstieg ins gelobte Meerforellengebiet zu schaffen :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

...ein Anderer in der Truppe, war so überzeugt von seinem heutigen Erfolg, dass er gleich auch noch ein 
"neuartiges Fischtransportgerät" mitgebracht hatte.
Da passt 'ne Menge Silber rein   <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ach ja....als Pendent zu dem Bild vom 28.12.2003 haben wir natürlich auch eine passende Antwort.
Unser "Rutenwald". Geschätzter Gesamtwert ca. 35.000,- Euro  <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Irgendein Spaziergänger schaute dann ganz drömelig drein....
Vielleicht hatte er auch nur Mitleid mit uns ??
Auf jeden Fall wollte er uns gerne ablichten.....
So viele Bekloppte auf einen Haufen sieht man auch nicht jeden Tag :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

...geangelt haben wir so ganz nebenbei auch noch reichlich :q 
Allerdings haben wir Einen wohl etwas 
aus den Augen gelassen und er hat uns auch gleich etwas unterschlagen..... oooder ????;+ <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gegen 14:30 Uhr - starker Schneefall hatte eingesetzt   - verliessen Bernd und Stephan unsere elustre Runde um zu Hause einen heissen Tee zu geniessen :q <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Björn, Heiko und ich haben noch eine kleine Weile weitergemacht und den Spaziergängern am Strand eine Gänsehaut gezaubert....Nein, nicht weil wir so unendlich hässlich sind, sondern weil es wirklich saukalt war und wir dann auch noch bis zu den Hüften im Wasser standen. Das hat manchem nur zu einem verständnisloses Kopfschütteln veranlasst.
MIr egal....und den Anderen sicherlich auch.
Ein Megageiler Angeltag.
Fisch ist nicht Alles (wär aber schön gewesen :q ) und der Funfaktor heute war super....
Bis zum nächsten Mal Ihr Helden 
Euer Vossi

#h #h #h


----------



## Salmonelle (4. Januar 2004)

COOL!
Krieg ich kalte Fingers nur vom Bilders gucken, wäre trotzdem gern dabei gewesen. Andererseits aber doch gut, dass da immer noch die 500 km dazwischen liegen (ich kann es nicht oft genug anmerken!), so wars dann etwas gemütlicher hinter dem warmen Ofen  .

Wo war datt denn nu? Ich erkenn es jedenfalls nich an den Bildern.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Januar 2004)

Gut das wir den Einkaufswagen haben stehen lassen, dann wird er halt beim nächsten Mal gefüllt!!!:q :q :q 
Es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht, mit anderen die genauso verrückt sind wie ich, im Wasser zu stehen und sich die Finger abzufrieren!!! :m 
Wann gehen wir wieder los??? :z :z :z 
Gruß
Heiko#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2004)

Klasse Bericht und tolle Bilder. Da hattet ihr sicher wieder reichlich Spaß. Aber wie kalt es war kann man gut sehen. brrrrrr


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2004)

Hättet ihr euch nicht vorher mal melden können? 
Einen Ausflug der SFGM mit einem "Member in Spee", da wäre ich doch mitgekommen!
Ich hatte das in dem "Neujahrs-Thread" doch schon angemerkt.



P.S.: Meine Mailadresse ist noch immer die alte!


----------



## Reppi (4. Januar 2004)

Schöner Bericht Vossi:m 
Sah ja so ähnlich aus wie gestern bei Medo und mir.........nur wir standen nicht knietief im Wasser,sondern saßen eie.tief im Wasser  
Wo bleibt der Bericht und die Bilder; Medo??
Wollen den Jungs doch auch mal ein paar Fische zeigen........ach der ist bestimmt noch am schlachten   
Wenn die blöde Fahrerei nicht wäre könnte ich schon wieder los 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2004)

Moin,

also irgendwie dachte ich so bei mir "mönsch das haste doch grad schon mal gelesen"...  
Die Gesichter der Spaziergänger kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, sowas sehen die ja echt nicht alle Tage 
Interessant, daß immer nur von >Steilküste< die Rede ist - wobei mir die Treppe echt bekannt vorkommt   

Gruß
Michael

P.S.@Reppi: yo, wo bleibt der Bericht??? Wart Ihr am "Reppi-Beach"?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

Sorry Mario....ich hab mich daran gehalten....


> Allerdings nicht nach B., hab keinen Schein


hätte ich gewusst, dass Du auch einfach so mitkommst....
Tut mir leid  


> mit einem "Member in Spee"


 ....
...ich glaube das hat sich erledigt :q :q


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2004)

COOLER Bericht, Vossi! Ich kann sehr gut nachempfinden wie ihr euch heute gefühlt habt:q. Die Bilder haben´s aber auch in sich  Klasse Einfälle!


----------



## Ace (4. Januar 2004)

Fein...da ging es euch ja ähnlich wie uns...schöne Pics

@Vossi
sorry hatte mein Handy im Auto vergessen


----------



## AndreasG (4. Januar 2004)

Bei uns war das Wetter zwar besser doch ausser dem Dorsch von Saboe gab es keinen Fisch. Hat trotzdem wieder Spaß gemacht !!

Maddin und Ace at work mit Saboe ( ist eh so klein und dann läuft der noch weck&nbsp; :m ) im Hintergrund.

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

> Bei uns war das Wetter zwar besser


 ...das muss aber kurz nach unserem Telefonat gewesen sein....:q 
Schau Dir mal mein erstes Bild an  
Traumhaft...Sonne...hat Heiko fast dazu animiert anstatt des kleinen "Rollcontainers" einen Strandkorb auf den Rücken zu nehmen :q


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Januar 2004)

So so,
immer muß ich als Packesel herhalten!!! :c
Eigentlich wäre dat doch mehr was für "Newbies", geeeeelllllll
Vossi???!!! :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Broesel (4. Januar 2004)

Ohja..lauter "Rotnasen"...nur "Verrückte"...:q  ..war bei dem Wetter bestimmt lustig...:q
Hätte ich zumindest für das Ar*** abfrieren etwas Silber gegönnt... :z

@Mario,
du bist ja nicht der einzige, der da übergangen wurde...:c :e


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

> du bist ja nicht der einzige, der da übergangen wurde


 ..... wir wollten Dir ersparen, nochmal so ein Desaster zu erleben :q :q


----------



## Broesel (4. Januar 2004)

@Vossi,

hehe..wer wird denn wieder gleich Salz in die Wunde streuen...ist mir sowieso schon peinlich genug...öhm...ohne Angel...zum Angeln zu fahren...:q 

Aber deine Fürsorge...ich könnt dich knutschen...:l :q


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Januar 2004)

Schöner Bericht mit top Fotos#h 

das war aber auch lausig kalt heute. In DK hatten wir echten Winter. Blizzardartige Schneestürme. 

Diese Woche soll wieder milder werden und dann ist ja auch schon wieder wochenende:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

> Diese Woche soll wieder milder werden und dann ist ja auch schon wieder wochenende


 ....so sehe ich das auch Tim...und dann schlagen wir wieder zu....:q


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Januar 2004)

Morgen wieder zu arbeiten hab ich gar keine Lust. Bei dem Gedanken krieg ich richtig schlechte Laune. Die feiertage waren zu schön. Jeden Tag fischen.

Ich wein mich jetzt in schlaf:c


----------



## theactor (4. Januar 2004)

HI,

Toller Bericht nebst pixx! 
Ich hätte Euch auch einen vollen Einkaufswagen gegönnt!

@MichaelB:


> yo, wo bleibt der Bericht??? Wart Ihr am "Reppi-Beach"?



Nein, laut Telefonat ist Reppi seinem Strand "untreu" geworden .. hat dafür aber umso mehr Dorsche gelandet ... (unglaublich wie die Nordseeheinis die Ostsee leerräumen  )

@Reppi: hats denn noch zum Kino gereicht ? 

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

> Vossis Strandkorbträger


 ... Geil....ist mir gerade so aufgefallen Heiko..... denn bis zum Mai/Juni, wenn die Saison in Travemünde losgeht...... "Gnilfz......trage er den Korb etwas weiter nach rechts.... hier gefällt es Ihm nicht mehr " :q :q :q
<p>


> Bei dem Gedanken krieg ich richtig schlechte Laune


  ... hey Tim....die schlechte Laune habe ich schon seit Freitag :q :q 
<p>


> Ich hätte Euch auch einen vollen Einkaufswagen gegönnt


 ....wir uns auch Sönke... aber Anderen einen Einkaufswagen voll Mefos zu gönnen ist echt nobel  
Aber sowas kann man auch nur sagen, wenn man genau weiss, dass das Fischen ohne Erfolg beendet wurde :q 
Möchte nicht wissen, was gewesen wäre, wenn der Korb voll gewesen wär :q :q :q :q


----------



## theactor (5. Januar 2004)

HI,

@Dorschdiggler: 





> Aber sowas kann man auch nur sagen, wenn man genau weiss, dass das Fischen ohne Erfolg beendet wurde


Stimmt! Natürlich hätte ich Euch die Fäule an den Hals gewünscht wenn Ihr etwas gefangen hättet! Das liegt daran, dass ich total missgünstig bin und - gerade Mefo-Anglern - ihren Erfolg und ihre Freude nicht gönne! (oder doch?!) 
#t 

Gruß,
Sönke #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2004)

...schnell...bevor ich beim nächsten AB Treffen auf den Grill gelegt werde,...... wir waren in Brodten.... Sorry :q


----------



## Hornpieper (6. Januar 2004)

@ Vossi: PETZE


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Januar 2004)

@ Vossi
hattest Du bei dem Posting die Satzung schon???
Wenn ja, kostet dat ne Runde Punsch beim nächsten Treffen!!! :q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Januar 2004)

GENAU !!!


----------

